# Betta Hammock...anyone ever tried these?



## BettaKat1962 (Sep 9, 2012)

I picked one up for Nippy while getting him some more live plants. Thought I'd let him give it a try. Any thoughts? Does your betta use or like them?


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I read there is metal inside and it might rust and the tip might be too sharp but all the products of that brand have bad reviews because of problems. The Betta logs paint chips off the automatic feeder never spins from what I read. I bought the leaf then read the reviews and took it out. I took the Betta log out even though my Betta loved it and spent a lot of time in it but I started finding chipped paint and pieces of it. I read the leaf rusts suction fails off and I think the point is too tough.


----------



## ChelseaLlyn (Mar 9, 2011)

I have one for my Stormageddon. I wouldn't say he loves it, but he sleeps on it about as much as he sleeps on the tops of his other plants. Apparently there's an issue with the wire inside tearing the leaf and rusting, but mine's new, so it hasn't been an problem yet.


----------



## Turtle4353 (Jul 27, 2012)

I've never tried them, personally I prefer broad leafed live plants


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Turtle4353 said:


> I've never tried them, personally I prefer broad leafed live plants


So do I, I love planting my tanks with lava rock and plants. Apparently all brand products of this brand have a lot of problems.


----------



## BettaKat1962 (Sep 9, 2012)

Thanx for the feedback folks . I'll try it out for a bit but out it comes if it begins to rust or I see damaged scales/skin. He does love his live plants too! I just took the last 2 artificial ones out to complete the live setup


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Great!!!!!


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

My betta Fred seems to like his hammock leaf. I haven't looked for the rust yet.

I will keep an eye out for problems with it now.


----------



## missketie (Aug 2, 2012)

My betta loves it. It took him a while to get used to it though. Now he's always there. He doesn't even notice the other toys anymore he just swims around and rests on his hammock and then swims again. LOL. 

I have both live and fake plants and some toys for him to hide in. But my live plants are still small. I keep the hammock in there about 2 inches below the top, so when he goes to sleep he doesn't have to swim too far up to breathe.


----------



## BettaKat1962 (Sep 9, 2012)

Well, last night was Nippys first night with the hammock. Im tryin the suggestion on the label of placing it close to where I feed him and I did catch him curiously nosing it and even swimming on top of it lol! We shall see what happens next


----------



## MooseKnocker (Aug 5, 2012)

use the suction cup to put a fake plant leaf in, my betta uses that one more then the hammock. 

I had a fake plant that had too much on it and I cut if off. I took the ends and put them in the back of the section cup 2 was a tight fit but worked better that way.


----------



## BettaKat1962 (Sep 9, 2012)

MooseKnocker said:


> use the suction cup to put a fake plant leaf in, my betta uses that one more then the hammock.
> 
> I had a fake plant that had too much on it and I cut if off. I took the ends and put them in the back of the section cup 2 was a tight fit but worked better that way.


Good idea! Wish I had thought of that as I had some leftover artificial plants I just took out lol! Oh well if anything hapens to this one or the metal stem starts to rust, I'll remember that...thanx!


----------



## MooseKnocker (Aug 5, 2012)

My issue is I want more suction cups and I dont know what to look for.

Is there a kind of poxy so I could just glue them to a normal cup ?


----------



## zoobekka (Jul 29, 2012)

Mine did rust, and my Betta just ignored it!


----------



## BettaKat1962 (Sep 9, 2012)

MooseKnocker said:


> My issue is I want more suction cups and I dont know what to look for.
> 
> Is there a kind of poxy so I could just glue them to a normal cup ?


Im not sure about poxy but I bet a good dop of aquariun sealer would work..just an idea


----------



## MooseKnocker (Aug 5, 2012)

BettaKat1962 said:


> Im not sure about poxy but I bet a good dop of aquariun sealer would work..just an idea


I'll have to look into that!


----------



## tolkiennerd (Oct 20, 2011)

My betta loves his. Never scene any damaged scales/skin.


----------



## cjconcepcion (Jun 7, 2012)

ive got like 6 of these haha. All my fish love them! i sealed the wire in with silicone


----------



## Ginzuishou (Feb 16, 2012)

I got one of these and my fish never touched it. Even after a couple of weeks!!! I threw it away.

I found something my fish does love though. I let wisteria float in the tank and my fish loves to lay in it and get all snuggly.


----------



## BettaKat1962 (Sep 9, 2012)

Jury is still out on the hammock. He pretty much seems to be ignoring it. Placing it near where I drop his food hasnt made any real difference. Hes so active that I end up falling asleep before he does lol, so maybe hes using it when Im not awake :-D! Again, thanx for your experience and ideas guys n gals!


----------



## Elaine1992 (Sep 20, 2012)

I bought one for my betta the day I learned about them! I've only seen him lounge on it once, but I'm sure he likes it!


----------



## brettwashere (Mar 10, 2012)

I have one in each of my tanks and more than one is some, all the fish use them. Try feeding above the hammok, it draws them to it and make sure its about 3/4 inch from the top of the water, or enough for your fish to rest completely underwater and still be able to gulp air with little effort. Also had good luck with betta logs but they are expensive and i doubt i will be buying more.


----------



## agunn1231 (Aug 4, 2012)

I had one and my fish loved it. he ignored his log and primarily slept on the leaf after i got it


----------



## BettaKat1962 (Sep 9, 2012)

Well...after about a week or so of having it in his tank, I guess tp him it was just another ornament lol. Tried positioning it by where he feeds and just below the surface as suggested but all it did was collect food and fell off. Maybe I'll put it back in and at least it will give Hoover the Mystery Snail something to crawl over and clean ;-)


----------



## DeviCy (Mar 6, 2012)

I have one and my Betta loves it he sleeps in it every night and rests there during the day when hes done swimming around.


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

A floating Anubias makes a fine hide/hammock. I don't use plastic Betta leaves anymore.


----------



## Kenny G (Jun 9, 2012)

I brought the hammock my betta Junior. He used it once in a while.  The down side is if you attach it to an acrylic tank after a week when you remove it you will see a ring that you cannot get rid of. I have taken it down and will not put it back in my tank again.


----------



## BettaKat1962 (Sep 9, 2012)

Kenny G said:


> I brought the hammock my betta Junior. He used it once in a while. The down side is if you attach it to an acrylic tank after a week when you remove it you will see a ring that you cannot get rid of. I have taken it down and will not put it back in my tank again.


Yup, I too have that ring on the side of the tank too :-( . Thank goodness I retired it instead of moving it all around the tank. He seems to just enjoy the live plants!


----------

